# New Air Zoom Kobe pics



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Sweet! What are they going for? $100-$135


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Sweet! What are they going for? $100-$135



I hear its going for 150 but i may be wrong, those are nice but i like the low tops better but ill get both!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> Sweet! What are they going for? $100-$135


$130.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Any pics of the low tops?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

can you say

ripoff?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Any pics of the low tops?


Well its not exactly low top but yea..


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Well its not exactly low top but yea..


those arent low tops at all...they are just a computer generated pic of the same shoe


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Its like the 2K4's/2K5's meets the Air Zoom Generation(Lebron 1').















=


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

dannyM said:


> can you say
> 
> ripoff?


No.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

dannyM said:


> can you say
> 
> ripoff?


i can!


----------



## JonathanL (May 5, 2005)

Am I the only one who thinks that those colorways look horrible? Especially the grey/blue/white ones. :no:

Anyways, the shoes still look pretty good. I'll consider buying a pair if Nike comes up with a lot better colorway.


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

New colorway. Most likely Kobe's road shoe....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Toss2Moss said:


> New colorway. Most likely Kobe's road shoe....


those are badass!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Those look comfy with the high ankle cut, and the foam. Nothing special though, except I like the little cut they made near the tendon.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I like the Black & Whites, but $130? I dont think so.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> I like the Black & Whites, but $130? I dont think so.


they are big ripoffs!


----------



## DiscoDirk (Jun 24, 2005)

wen r these comin out ?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

These are all right but Nike could have done better


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

DiscoDirk said:


> wen r these comin out ?



Feb 16.


----------

